# Xorg -configure失败

## mathabstrction

[   296.838] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.2

Release Date: 2012-05-29

[   296.840] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   296.840] Build Operating System: Linux 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   296.841] Current Operating System: Linux GENTOO 3.3.8-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Aug 11 22:49:02 HKT 2012 x86_64

[   296.841] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

[   296.842] Build Date: 11 August 2012  08:46:59AM

[   296.843]  

[   296.844] Current version of pixman: 0.26.0

[   296.845]         Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   296.845] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   296.848] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Aug 11 23:08:56 2012

[   296.848] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d0ae0

[   296.848] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   296.848]         X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   296.848]         X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[   296.848]         X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[   296.848]         X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[   296.848] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2e32:8086:2e32 rev 3, Mem @ 0xfe400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8

[   296.849] List of video drivers:

[   296.850]         intel

[   296.850]         fbdev

[   296.851]         vesa

[   296.851] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   296.851] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   296.852] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   296.852]         compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.19.0

[   296.852]         Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   296.852]         ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   296.852] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   296.852] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[   296.852] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   296.852]         compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 0.4.2

[   296.852]         ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   296.852] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   296.852] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   296.852] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   296.852]         compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.3.1

[   296.852]         Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   296.852]         ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   296.852] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

        Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

        Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

        Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

        Ivybridge Server (GT2)

[   296.852] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[   296.852] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[   296.923] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[   296.924] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   296.924] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   296.924] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   296.924] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   296.924] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   296.924] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[   296.924] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[   296.924] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[   296.924] (**) |-->Screen "Screen2" (2)

[   296.924] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor2"

[   296.924] (**) |   |-->Device "Card2"

[   296.924] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   296.924] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   296.924] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   296.924] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   296.924]         Entry deleted from font path.

[   296.924] (**) FontPath set to:

[   296.924] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   296.924] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   296.924] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   296.924] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   296.925] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[   296.925] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[   296.925] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[   296.926] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[   296.926] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   296.926]         compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 0.0.2

[   296.926]         ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   296.926] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[   296.927] Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

  Configuration failed.

怎么办？

多谢指教

----------

## mathabstrction

请大家认真分析分析，多谢指教。

----------

## heroxbd

看起来是硬件检测的问题。

贴一下你 x11-base/xorg-server 的 USE flag

```
emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-server 
```

再贴一下硬件列表 (lspci 由 sys-apps/pciutils 提供) 

```
lspci
```

另外你可以尝试删除 xorg.conf 直接启动 X 贴一下 Xorg.log[/code]

----------

## mathabstrction

不用了可以直接startx，一切正常

----------

